# The Lord's Service: The Grace of Covenant Renewal Worship



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2006)

Has anyone read this book: _The Lord's Service: The Grace of Covenant Renewal Worship_ by Jeff Meyers, a PCA pastor in St. Louis? It has some pretty impressive reviews on Amazon.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 23, 2006)

As Jeff is one of the proponents of the FV (Mark Horne is his associate pastor) and advocate of PPT, one wants to be a little cautious about what might be might be inside the Trojan Horse.

This doesn't mean that there is not useful material in the book, but _caveat lector_.

rsc






> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Has anyone read this book: _The Lord's Service: The Grace of Covenant Renewal Worship_ by Jeff Meyers, a PCA pastor in St. Louis? It has some pretty impressive reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> As Jeff is one of the proponents of the FV (Mark Horne is his associate pastor) and advocate of PPT, one wants to be a little cautious about what might be might be inside the Trojan Horse.
> 
> This doesn't mean that there is not useful material in the book, but _caveat lector_.
> rsc




My pastor has recommended this book (while noting cautions due to the bent of the author) as a good book on covenant renewal worship. In essence, he has stated that covenant renewal as a whole is exactly what he learned in seminary at Mid-America Reformed Seminary . I have not read the book, but as one who is beginning to understand the principle (although anti-FV), I would like to read it.

Is there any other recommendations for an understanding of covenant renewal worship?


----------



## Ivan (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> As Jeff is one of the proponents of the FV (Mark Horne is his associate pastor) and advocate of PPT, one wants to be a little cautious about what might be might be inside the Trojan Horse.
> 
> This doesn't mean that there is not useful material in the book, but _caveat lector_.
> ...



Oh my! Thank you, Dr. Clark. Duly warned. I've read up a bit on FV and it's not to my liking at all. Perhaps there is another book that would fit the bill better.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 26, 2006)

After duly warned, I ordered the book today. I'm sure I'll have questions. I also orderd "Worldly Saints" by Leland Ryken.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 30, 2006)

Meyers gets a bit of space in the forthcoming, DV, part two of the sixty year survey of RPW (and antiRPW) literature that will hopefully run in the 2007 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian._ Part one in the 2006 issue, some 50,000 words on literature published from 1946-1999, has received some very nice compliments. The text may change but presently Dr. Smith opens his comments on Meyers' book with:


> A pastor in the Presbyterian Church in America in St. Louis, Missouri, Jeffrey J. Meyers has been involved in what he and others call "œliturgical renewal." In 2003, his substantial book (448 pages), The Lord´s Service: The Grace of Covenant Renewal Worship, was published by Canon Press.
> As the title implies, the book represents a continuation of the James Jordan school of thought with respect to worship. However, this volume argues the case more substantively and with greater academic care than other attempts.


----------

